
Twitter, Snapchat, and Instagram Are Just Making Every Human Event Feel the Same - geezsundries
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3052001/twitter-snapchat-and-instagram-are-just-making-every-human-event-feel-the-same
======
geezsundries
I think as Socality Barbie has shown, these "moments" are becoming quite
mundane and similar.

